# rhom or not



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

guys do you know what kind of p's is this?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

A better pic would help, but maybe a brandtii?


----------



## theanimedude (Jun 4, 2005)

thing looks pretty....its a serra definitly. i'm sure everyone knows that =P


----------



## SouthernJustice (Jul 14, 2005)

ESPMike said:


> A better pic would help, but maybe a brandtii?


:nod: convex head with a tall dorsal structure. Your probably right Mike.

Maybe a Eigenmanni?


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

SouthernJustice said:


> A better pic would help, but maybe a brandtii?


:nod: convex head with a tall dorsal structure. Your probably right Mike.

Maybe a Eigenmanni?
[/quote]

That could be. It's hard to tell, but it looks to me like there's a humeral spot.


----------



## p's (Feb 3, 2006)

NexTech84 said:


> A better pic would help, but maybe a brandtii?


:nod: convex head with a tall dorsal structure. Your probably right Mike.

Maybe a Eigenmanni?
[/quote]

That could be. It's hard to tell, but it looks to me like there's a humeral spot.
[/quote]

the owner said it's a peruvian rhom! i look of the Geryi piranha picture and i notice that it have a black lining in the center but it's look like a BRANDTI to me.... i wanna ask you if you know how how much is the price for the 6" Brandti?

what do you think guys? is it a Peruvian Rhom, Brandti or Geryi!?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

moved


----------



## NexTech84 (Jan 19, 2006)

p said:


> the owner said it's a peruvian rhom! i look of the Geryi piranha picture and i notice that it have a black lining in the center but it's look like a BRANDTI to me.... i wanna ask you if you know how how much is the price for the 6" Brandti?
> 
> what do you think guys? is it a Peruvian Rhom, Brandti or Geryi!?


Well I definitely don't think it's a Geryi...


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Its not a geryi or brandtii. Could be a rhom..but you need a better picture to be sure.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

It looks like my Gold Rhom, I'm sure its a rhom...not sure what type though


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Most likely Rhom.


----------



## Steve-Fox (Nov 28, 2005)

R-H-O-M


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

It's definately not a Geryi.

I would go with Rhom, maybe Brandti


----------

